# Aviawest Pinnacle At Sun Peaks, B.c.



## dreamin (May 27, 2009)

Would like information on staying at this resort in July.  RCI reviews are for winter ski weeks.  Is there hiking or biking available?  Would we likely have good weather?  The resort charges $16/day/person which includes breakfast and daily maid service.  This seems rather expensive; however, this is a Last Call so the weekly rental rate is very good.  Any comments?


----------



## Cyndi (May 27, 2009)

We visited in the winter, but this is a beautiful summer area. It is a haven for mountain bikers who race down the ski runs in the summer. Great for hikes, biking and golf. My friend did have a fright when she ran into a bear on a trial last summer. 

I agree that the breakfast is expensive, but it is a cheap stay overall and the food was okay. In Kamloops which is down the mountian it is quite hot in summer. Not sure how the temps are up the mountain in Sun Peaks.


----------



## eal (May 27, 2009)

The area is very sunny in the summer with hardly any rainfall.  Shuswap Lake is not too far to the east and there are other lovely lakes close by.  You will have a great time!  Just savour those $16 breakfasts...


----------

